# Extend tourist visa



## cohon3s (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi there, we are a young romanian family with 2 children and we plann to move to Thailand for 6 months. Can anyone suggest what kind of visa should we apply for? I am thinking to go to Thai consulate in Romania and get tourist visa for 60 days with 3 re entries. Please let me know if there are better /easier options. Thank You!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Three re-entries - a lot of expense to all leave the country each time; a Tourist Visa can be extended within Thailand at any Immigration office for a fee of 1900 baht per person (before the 60 days Tourist Visa expires), so your 60 day visa plus 30 day extension = 90 days, then leave the country and return on your second Tourist Visa, same process, extend for a further 30 days.

Some info on this thread Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas

I would recommend you contact the consulate or embassy before applying to confirm what documents they require to accompany your application. 

In some cases proof of your flights in/out of the country, accommodation details and means of financial support may also be a requirement.

Best wishes for your holiday.


----------



## cohon3s (Aug 20, 2011)

I will do that. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## newyouthtour (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi
you should choose the three month tourist visa and then apply for an extension in Thailand, and so to add an application again after you return home and back to


----------

